# wanted: 98 gmc 2500 truck side ultramount



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

As the title states I'm looking for the truck side brackets for an ultramount plow. Truck is a 98 2500 gmc. Let me know what you have.


----------

